# Gonna be gone for awhile



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm going to be on the road playing music for awhile so I won't be around. 

I also need a break from all the drama and jesting.... yes I know I had a large hand in a lot of it. Anyway, I haven't been myself lately and music will get my head straight by the time I get back into dogs.

I can still be reached via facebook and private email. 

This board is great and I'm going to be jealous of all of you while I ride around in a smelly van and sleep in cheesy hotels. Super 8 here I come! \\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> I'm going to be on the road playing music for awhile so I won't be around.
> 
> I also need a break from all the drama and jesting.... yes I know I had a large hand in a lot of it. Anyway, I haven't been myself lately and music will get my head straight by the time I get back into dogs.
> 
> ...


Maybe you are suffering from Low "T" like that dude in the TV commercial.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Chris you old buzzard ...you're no Robert Plant so skip the "60 year old Chris Peace Tour" :wink: and just hang out. If I may suggest...know who you are, what you are and be it....

Enjoy the journey of life...it is a very short journey.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Chris you old buzzard ...you're no Robert Plant so skip the "60 year old Chris Peace Tour" :wink: and just hang out. If I may suggest...know who you are, what you are and be it....
> 
> Enjoy the journey of life...it is a very short journey.


OR go visit Alice!!#-o


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Tell 'em a hookah smoking caterpillar
Has given you the call
Call Alice
When she was just small


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> OR go visit Alice!!#-o





Doug Zaga said:


> Tell 'em a hookah smoking caterpillar
> Has given you the call
> Call Alice
> When she was just small


URGH ! dont even go THERE [-X


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Alice...it is a song by Jefferson Airplane....60's rock, Love, Peace and Hallucigenics...


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> Alice...it is a song by Jefferson Airplane....60's rock, Love, Peace and Hallucigenics...


White rabbit Lyrics 

I know lol...had ya worried did i ? the whole dont even go there is more a NOOOOOO dont visit Alice...unless he wants to spend time decoying for a few of my dogs....in that case hes moreeee then welcome :lol:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> White rabbit Lyrics
> 
> I know lol...had ya worried did i ? the whole dont even go there is more a NOOOOOO dont visit Alice...unless he wants to spend time decoying for a few of my dogs....in that case hes moreeee then welcome :lol:


You did not know I was referring to the lyrics...:---)


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

ooooooooooo alice can i come, ill decoy for you no problems please [-o<


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> You did not know I was referring to the lyrics...:---)


trust me that i did...with a name like alice i had all the songs thrown at me that refered to it...even the " who the fk is alice" song that was so popular here a few years back ....and living next door to ? god the fun i had LOL...

if i hadnt known trust me i wouldnt have been so nice with my reply


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

sam wilks said:


> ooooooooooo alice can i come, ill decoy for you no problems please [-o<


Yup not a problem  You are always welcome here Sam  and ill take you up on the decoy offer !!!!


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Alice Bezemer said:


> *if i hadnt known trust me i wouldnt have been so nice with my reply*


Ok, no arguing that ...


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> I'm going to be on the road playing music for awhile so I won't be around.
> 
> I also need a break from all the drama and jesting.... yes I know I had a large hand in a lot of it. Anyway, I haven't been myself lately and music will get my head straight by the time I get back into dogs.
> 
> ...



I've been wondering what's been going on with you lately . Good luck and have fun .


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

chris is taking his ball and going home!:-x:lol:


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> trust me that i did...with a name like alice i had all the songs thrown at me that refered to it...even the " who the fk is alice" song that was so popular here a few years back ....and living next door to ? god the fun i had LOL...
> 
> if i hadnt known trust me i wouldnt have been so nice with my reply


You can get anything you want, at Alice's Restaurant (except for Alice)...


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> OR go ask Alice!!#-o


 fixed it
I think scheele know


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> fixed it
> I think scheele know


Cheater!:grin:


----------



## Skip Morgart (Dec 19, 2008)

What about: "One of these days Alice,... Pow, Zooomm, right to the moon!".


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

or ALICE might KILL you... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VV32-Z1qr2g


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

OMFG im so going to get a namechange LOL

the brady bunch joby ? i mean COME ON !!!!!thats just plain cruell


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> This board is great and I'm going to be jealous of all of you while I ride around in a smelly van and sleep in cheesy hotels. Super 8 here I come! \\/


And groupies?


----------



## Ashley Campbell (Jun 21, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> OMFG im so going to get a namechange LOL
> 
> the brady bunch joby ? i mean COME ON !!!!!thats just plain cruell


Aww now, Arlo Gutherie's Alice's Restaurant Massacre is hilarious.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> And groupies?



Chris,

Do harmonica players have groupies?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris,
> 
> Do harmonica players have groupies?


Im not saying they would be good looking, or even female........


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Christopher Jones said:


> Im not saying they would be good looking, or even female........


Could they look like Borat?


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Could they look like Borat?


Come to think of it, Borat with a Mali actually.......


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Chris,
> 
> Do harmonica players have groupies?



Emphatically YES. As soon as they hear the harmonica, the ladies quickly figure out there is a highly trained tongue doing the work. They almost always ask about how to play the harmonica and the first technique I show them is the Flutter. 

BTW- **** Tom Bodett


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Chris Michalek said:


> BTW- **** Tom Bodett


But HE leaves the light on for YOU


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Chris Michalek said:


> Emphatically YES. As soon as they hear the harmonica, the ladies quickly figure out there is a highly trained tongue doing the work. They almost always ask about how to play the harmonica and the first technique I show them is the Flutter.


Dude...what do YOUR groupies look like? :-o


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Dude...what do YOUR groupies look like? :-o


Do you really, REALLY, expect a straight answer to that question.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> Dude...what do YOUR groupies look like? :-o



I married one of them. Blonde, blue eyes 120lbs. 

How'd you do Doug?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Chris Michalek said:


> I married one of them. Blonde, blue eyes 120lbs.


Male or female? 

Many years ago we used to ask guys if they had any naked pictures of their wives. Of course they'd get all mad and insulted and defensive, which led to the follow up question




wanna buy some?


----------

